# Airport Extreme Model History?



## flybenjefly (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm looking to buy an airport extreme on ebay or CL.
I keep getting caught up in different model numbers such as A1034; M8799LL/A; etc.

Is there a list of release or manufacture dates that correspond to all the different model numbers?

Can "we" compile one here on ehmac?
:clap:


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Check out MacTracker.


----------



## flybenjefly (Feb 15, 2005)

MacTracker does not have a complete list of model numbers. I think that the model numbers changed over the years, even if there was not change to the base. And this will reveal to me how old the router actually is.

What do you think the life is on a Airport Extreme, prior to the ''n" model?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I do know that my airport express is almost 3 and it still works like a dream. I think you'll get lots of use out of an airport extreme, whatever the model. 

HTH.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I would only buy new network hardware. Used equipment of this nature is pretty risky. Unless the item is a real bargain or you know its history and trust the vendor, proceed at your own risk.


----------

